
Gmail finally gets an update on iOS – 3 years later - turshija
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/gmail-email-by-google-secure/id422689480?mt=8
======
esseti
Question: just me or the filters to skip inbox are now gone? i've plenty of
emails in the inbox that i use to filter out and move them to labels without
passing by the inbox

------
galfarragem
I prefer the older one. Is faster.

